# Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interviews



## IanDublin (20 Sep 2006)

I recently sat the tests for Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance.

I got an email on 13 July to tell me that my placing was xth and that _"We will shortly be inviting candidates to the next stage of the competition process based on their position on the order of merit."_ I have not heard anything since. 

I was wondering has anyone else and heard about the interviews?


----------



## Bamhan (20 Sep 2006)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed 9th , interviews*

Why do you want to work in the CS if you take exception to their interview process.
You are running the organisation you want to work for down before you even start.
If you are 9th on a panel, then 8 people qualified ahead of you, that is 8 potential candidates who could take up positions in the CS before you are called upon.
As I assume you are aware many of these people will have to give notice, attend medicals etc before commening their new jobs.
So two whole months does not seem like an overly long time in my opinion.

Generally when panels are formed they last for a year so you may well not be called upon for 12 whole months.


----------



## IanDublin (20 Sep 2006)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed 9th , interviews*

I dont take exception to their process. I mailed the campaign manager and got no reply. I dont think they interview one person at a time and if they interviewed for one position at a time, then they would never get around to filling them.They interview in blocks up to a certain number and start to fill the panel from those they deem suitable.
And i was previously told by the campaign manager that there were a lot of vacancies at this level in the departments.


----------



## legend99 (20 Sep 2006)

They would usually interview up to at least the first 30 or 60.


----------



## Berni (20 Sep 2006)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interv*

I did those tests too. Like yourself I'm still waiting, havn't even got the phase two forms yet.

This timescale seems to be the norm though, did the exam for Statistician in May, got the second phase forms in August, still no word on an actual interview date yet.


----------



## IanDublin (20 Sep 2006)

Thats grand then. I just thought I might have missed something


----------



## legend99 (21 Sep 2006)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interv*



Berni said:


> I did those tests too. Like yourself I'm still waiting, havn't even got the phase two forms yet.
> 
> This timescale seems to be the norm though, did the exam for Statistician in May, got the second phase forms in August, still no word on an actual interview date yet.



October as far as I know from someone who rang PAS and asked....


----------



## Berni (21 Sep 2006)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interv*



legend99 said:


> October as far as I know from someone who rang PAS and asked....



Good to know, thanks


----------



## boots1 (2 Oct 2006)

Hi Ian

I did the aptitude test in June and did the interview etc in August, and am currently have been placed on a panel waiting to be placed - they haven't placed anyone yet.

Where did u come on the panel? They told me that they were interviewing the first 100 in August

boots


----------



## Lauren (5 Oct 2006)

".....Why do you want to work in the CS if you take exception to their interview process......" 

Bamhan, why did you think this was the case? I read the original OP posting and thought it was a fairly innocent query?


----------



## *Isabel* (11 Jun 2007)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interv*

So, bringing the topic back up again

"Generally when panels are formed they last for a year so you may well not be called upon for 12 whole months."

So, does that mean they run through everyone in a panel or do they close it after a year and whoever is left in the panel has to sit the exams again?

Is it ok to ring PAS to ask what position on the waiting list they're at? Can anyone give me an idea of how quick do the positions usually fill in? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wolfspeed (12 Jun 2007)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interv*



*Isabel* said:


> So, bringing the topic back up again
> 
> Is it ok to ring PAS to ask what position on the waiting list they're at? Can anyone give me an idea of how quick do the positions usually fill in?


Isabel,

It is okay to ring PAS. Keep looking for an update - every two weeks or so. Hope you get good news...


----------



## *Isabel* (12 Jun 2007)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interv*

Thanks for that wolfspeed. I think once you're in a panel the waiting to hear from them is a killer!


----------



## usrbin (12 Jun 2007)

Way back in the mists of time, roughly September/October 2005, I sat the aptitude tests for a nationwide Executive Officer competition that was running at the time.

Got the usual correspondence, you placed wherever in your chosen area, please fill in this pre-interview questionnaire, does not guarantee interview, etc.  Posted it off and forgot about it.

Rang the PAS about a year ago to inquire and apparently I was next for interview in my area (i.e. they had interview X people, I'm ranked X+1).  Forgot about it again.

Remembered again recently, rang again, and it seems I'm STILL next for interview.  Slow area I guess, low turnover... though I have my doubts.  She did mention that the panel lasts two years, so I have till Sept/Oct this year I suppose.


----------



## tricky@ (12 Jun 2007)

I also did that open EO exam. Timeline of events written below to illustrate just how long the process can be:

Applied: August 2005
Sat Aptitude Test: September 2005
Sent pre interview application form: December 2006
Called for Interview: April 2007
Did Interview: May 2007
Letter to say i passed the interview: June 2007
and am now waiting to here my start date which will take another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## *Isabel* (12 Jun 2007)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interv*

tricky@, the fact that you got the letter saying you passed the interview doesn't really mean that you'll hear in that timeframe that you mention, does it? I got the "you've passed your interview" letter back in early april and a phone call at the beginning of may asking what panel (Dublin or Cork) did I want to be included in, so I thought maybe the missing paperwork was slowing things down, but I did submit that paperwork a couple of weeks ago...

Better give them a call, methinks.


----------



## tricky@ (12 Jun 2007)

*Re: Civil Service : Administrative Officer in Revenue or Finance: placed xth , interv*



*Isabel* said:


> tricky@, the fact that you got the letter saying you passed the interview doesn't really mean that you'll hear in that timeframe that you mention, does it? I got the "you've passed your interview" letter back in early april and a phone call at the beginning of may asking what panel (Dublin or Cork) did I want to be included in, so I thought maybe the missing paperwork was slowing things down, but I did submit that paperwork a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> Better give them a call, methinks.


 
i called them the day after i got the letter,and they told me details regarding what dept i was being appointed to would follow shortly.


----------

